# 70s Moto BMX ID Help



## ratina (Oct 9, 2017)

Hello,

Wondering if anyone out there can help me ID this bike and put a fair value on it. The back of the seat says “MERIDA” which seems to be a bike company. I found a pic of a green one, that’s it. Mine has coppertone paint under the primer which looks nice. Front and rear suspension works. Any thoughts would be appreciated. Thanks




 

 



View attachment 689657


----------



## ratina (Oct 19, 2017)

Anyone?


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Oct 19, 2017)

ratina said:


> Anyone?




Did you try bmxmuseum  
Or Ratrodbikes. ?


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Oct 19, 2017)

Graco
Typed it in on the bmxmuseum forum


----------



## Scottf (Oct 24, 2017)

Would you be interested in selling it?


----------



## ratina (Oct 30, 2017)

Scottf said:


> Would you be interested in selling it?




Yes, just trying to find out what I have first. Do you know anything about it?


----------



## Nicky ryan (Dec 1, 2017)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> Graco
> Typed it in on the bmxmuseum forum
> 
> View attachment 694694




Hello I’m a little new to this site 
But was wondering if anyone has a Yamaha moto bmx or a mono shock repco for sale ?


----------



## REDAIR13 (Jan 1, 2018)

its a kent kmx 750


----------

